# PLEASE HELP! 18hp Briggs Fuel Problem



## Canadian95MTD (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a twin briggs and stratton motor in my MTD and it isnt getting any fuel. It starts and runs fine if I put fuel down the carb throat. I bought the fuel pump kit but that didnt change anything. There is vaccume suction coming from the lower part of the engine but when I take my fuel line off at the tank there is no suction. I replaced the fuel lines and filter and there still is no suction. I need help to fix my problem. Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check my reply on the MTD section.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 99 murray hydro did that - has a 17HP twin briggs - the carb gaskets were so old , they just saturated with gasoline- i bot a complete carb/fuel pump rebuild kit and now it runs really good.

Id super clean the carb, then use a rebuild kit - id also replace that vacuum line to the pump- i used a couple clamps on the vacuum line as well - it could have debris in the line it or is sucking air.


----------

